# Safe to smoke in Garage?



## bosox20

Hi. I want to use my MES 30 this weekend but it is likely to be raining. Is it safe to use smoker in the end of my garage with door open?  

Anyone ever do this?  Thanks


----------



## chef willie

Many do so you're good to go...enjoy the smoke. I wish it would rain a bit here in the NW....lol....usually NOT a problem here.


----------



## fwismoker

Carbon monoxide will gather..less with an electric smoker of course but will none the less.

Good ventilation always a good idea


----------



## bosox20

I figure if it is at very end of garage it should be ok. I hope.  

Another question. Do any of you use extension cords?  The cord provided is not long enough. I have heavy duty cords I use for Christmas lights. Will that work ok?


----------



## kathrynn

I smoke all the time...just inside of the garage....or just outside if no rain.  YES....you need to use a really heavy duty extension cord.  One of the orange ones!  Now the garage may smell smokey for a while after you are done....but I am sort of partial to that smell anyway!

Kat


----------



## bama bbq

I recommend a detached garage.


----------



## bosox20

I don't know. I've used my regular grill like this I rain with no issues. I have a fan also to blow smoke out if wind isn't cooperating.


----------



## bosox20

Plus I have a CO detector right inside my house by garage door


----------



## s2k9k

I believe with the MES you need a minimum 12 gauge extension cord, anything smaller (with wires the bigger the number the smaller the wire) will cause problems with the smoker. Also the shorter the better.


----------



## jaxrmrjmr

I bought one of those 10x10 easy-up canopies to use if it raining pretty heavily, otherwise, I just let it rain.  I found them at Ace Hardware for $60.


----------



## themule69

I think everyone has you covered.

If you are burning enough chips or pellets as to worry about .CO your meat will be burnt to a crisp with so much creaso on it you can taste it down the street. Electric does not make CO

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bosox20

Awesome!  That's what I wanted to hear [emoji]128540[/emoji]. Can't wait to make my ribs tomorrow !


----------



## rubbin butts

*I cook in the garage regularly with my mes. You are using such a small amount of smoke from the chips that second hand smoke from a cigarette would be worse on you than your smoker.*


----------



## fwismoker

themule69 said:


> I think everyone has you covered.
> If you are burning enough chips or pellets as to worry about .CO your meat will be burnt to a crisp with so much creaso on it you can taste it down the street. Electric does not make CO
> Happy smoken.
> David


 Duh electric smokers don't produce co..lol  I didn't say it did.   

David you could be right the chip tray/amps doesn't produce much co but I'd still be interested in how much it does in a semi enclosed area measured by a meter.

When you see how easy it is to get poisoned it makes you think twice.

I've smoked in the garage but I have an exhaust fan going...like I said I know an electric smoker is less!


----------



## bosox20

Well the weather forecast changed and now only 10% chance of rain so I took it outside on deck. Maiden voyage today!!  Wish me luck. Ribs are in. Wood chips are in and we are starting to get smoke!!


----------



## ghostred7

I usually just set a fan behind it blowing out aimed at the exhaust of the MES.  Not directly next to it though...I've found that it messes with the temp measurement if too close.


----------

